# INDIGNATION: Starring Logan Lerman – Available on Digital HD October 25 and Blu-ray/DVD November 8



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Captivating Drama Arrives on Digital HD on October 25 and Blu-rayTM & DVD on November 8
> 
> SANTA MONICA, CA (September 13, 2016) – Based on Philip Roth’s best-selling novel, Logan Lerman (The Perks of Being a Wallflower) and Sarah Gadon (upcoming The 9th Life of Louis Drax) star in the sizzling period drama Indignation, arriving on Digital HD on October 25 and on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital), and On Demand November 8 from Lionsgate’s Summit Entertainment label. Rotten Tomatoes Certified Fresh, the film is directed and written for the screen by Oscar®-nominated producer James Schamus (Best Picture, Brokeback Mountain, 2005) in his directorial debut. Hailed by The New York Times as “easily the best film made of a Roth novel,” Indignation is a compelling coming-of-age story about forbidden obsessions leading to tragic consequences, set in a vividly evoked mid-century America. The film also stars Tracy Letts (The Big Short, TV’s “Homeland”) and Ben Rosenfield (6 Years, HBO’s “Boardwalk Empire”).
> 
> ...


----------

